# Router Table Plans



## TexasTed (Sep 30, 2004)

I am planning on building a router table out of 3/4" MDF with formica top. I have a Rousseau table insert for the table, model RM 3509. What do I need to know not to do?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Ted. To make your top last you need to wrap the outside edge with hardwood, then cover the entire top and bottom with Formica. Route a small chamfer on the edges and it will look great and help keep moisture out. I also use a Rousseau plate. Lots of people think they dont work right but in the real world they perform very well.


----------

